# Mate with Arklow Shipping



## Alan Parsons (Apr 14, 2008)

Does anybody know/have any knowledge of a Cornishman called Dick who sailed as mate with Arklow Shipping in the late 1980's? He came from near Parranaworthal (Falmouth area) and the skipper he sailed with was an Australian. Can't remember the name of the ship precisely, possibly the Arlow Castle or Arklow View.


----------



## walkonthewildside (Nov 9, 2011)

Might have sailed with these people cant remember which of the Arklow ship though. Did Dick (cant think of his second name) work on the Hoo boats and had a Son still on them. The Captains name I belive was Danny Mcabe?. 
Well loads of useless info there Sorry. 
I did sail on the View but do not think that was the one. Never sailed on the Castle.


----------



## skiboo (Jul 30, 2011)

the aussie skipper was the late john mc math proper gentleman skiboo


----------



## MervynHutton (Feb 1, 2008)

Sailed with John McMath in Texaco way back, great guy and very sorry to hear of his demise. Couldn't have been very old.


----------



## skiboo (Jul 30, 2011)

merv worked in Carisbrooke with me in 80s/90s he is just over I year dead now had cancer bob angus


----------



## skiboo (Jul 30, 2011)

*mate with arklow shipping*

denise sailed mate with me on the betty/c 1983 and went on to be skipper on greta/c ex hughina the n went to arklow to be skipper on senenell she married martin scully an engineer from port leachethey ther bought a guest house there she was a very good mate when she sailed with me rgds bob angus


----------

